# Testosterone / NPP Cycle Dosing question



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 8, 2016)

I've searched through the posts and couldn't find where this is addressed.  I looked for 30 minutes and said f-it, so here you go.  I'm about to do a Test and NPP cycle.  Would it be best to run the NPP with Test E, or Test C?  I want to pin the Test only once a week and the NPP twice per week.  I would like to pin the NPP along with the Test pin, and one other time during the week.  Can this work?  Thoughts/Suggestions?  Thanks for the input in advance.


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 8, 2016)

Test e and c are basically the same long ester.npp Is deca short Ester.  Me I would do test prop and npp every 3 days . 
But test e will be ok. Npp will kick in alot faster
 Deca dick maybe till the test kicks in.
I like both long and short test.
I have started test e with going through 1 vial of test prop kick start and loved it. 
More experienced people here for sure .I have done 5 cycles all different. 
Buteven I would go with what you said but add 1 vial of prop at 1st.
Doses 
Test e 600 week 
Npp 400 week 
Property every 3 days till vial is gone.
More shots bUT I never had an issue shooting


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2016)

I second most of deejeff442 post. The only difference for me would be to pin 2x/wk. Pin right after your done with legs and then 3 days later. The 3 day: 4 day thing will not be a problem.

As for the Deca dick; I can promise you one way you will absolutely, 100%, without a doubt get it. Wait for it... here it comes... the payoff pitch.... THINK ABOUT IT RIGHT BEFORE YOU GET SOME TAIL! Nothing will shut down your game quicker than worrying about it. I don't give a hoot where your prolactin or estrogen or testosterone levels are at as they float around your bloodstream. It's what's between your ears that can send you to the showers real quick.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 8, 2016)

Personally I'd go; 150 mg TEST P and 150 mg NPP eod....What you are proposing will work though


----------



## glycomann (Dec 9, 2016)

I have seen a lot of guys have problems with deca over the years.  when I started in this it was the base back in the 80s, not test.  You wanna talk about deca dick, it was rampant.  Best way to do deca is to do it no more often than every other cycle. Let those compounds and metabolites exit the system so you don't end up with 10 months of ED issues.  I use it with test and EQ. That way I don't have to use a lot of nandrolones. I also keep the test on the lower end.  High estrogen from aromatizing compounds like test can make deca induced gyno more probable.  I have dosed on the lower end but in the past Test/NPP/EQ at 300/300/500 worked very well.


----------



## Bdbolo (Sep 9, 2021)

Franklin Yeti said:


> I've searched through the posts and couldn't find where this is addressed.  I looked for 30 minutes and said f-it, so here you go.  I'm about to do a Test and NPP cycle.  Would it be best to run the NPP with Test E, or Test C?  I want to pin the Test only once a week and the NPP twice per week.  I would like to pin the NPP along with the Test pin, and one other time during the week.  Can this work?  Thoughts/Suggestions?  Thanks for the input in advance.


I'm actually on the same cycle right now, I take the test c twice a week and NPP three times a week. The times I take the test c I stack it with the NPP.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 10, 2021)

I’ve never had any issues running test E and NPP side by side. Even though the NPP kicks in quicker I feel as though the Test E follow shortly. It really shouldn’t make a huge difference in your mood/libido. You should be fine to start and end them both on the same schedule. This is just my experience though and I’ve ran NPP 3 times.

as for pin frequency I wouldn’t do 2x weekly for NPP.
My schedule looks like this:

Test E: Monday/Friday 
NPP: Monday/Wednesday/Friday
It helps that two of the days are in combination with test so that it’s not like you’re pinning every single day. Only additional day is Wednesday.


----------



## CJ (Sep 10, 2021)

You guys replying to 5 year old threads. 🤣


----------



## Bdbolo (Sep 15, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I’ve never had any issues running test E and NPP side by side. Even though the NPP kicks in quicker I feel as though the Test E follow shortly. It really shouldn’t make a huge difference in your mood/libido. You should be fine to start and end them both on the same schedule. This is just my experience though and I’ve ran NPP 3 times.
> 
> as for pin frequency I wouldn’t do 2x weekly for NPP.
> My schedule looks like this:
> ...


Hey thank you for your advice I really appreciate it. Funny though the schedule you put up is the same exact way I'm doing it now 👍💪💯


----------

